# A little help!



## nickh (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone-

I was looking to get a little help to see if anyone has heard about this breeder?

http://amyspuppies.com/index.html

I'm looking to avoid the puppy mill/BYB thing as well.

My two children have fallen in love with a Maltese, but I have noticed that the reputable breeders are charging $1,000 & above. My limit right now is currently about $500-$600.

I'm in the Chicago area, so if anyone can offer any insight on where to begin, I would appreciate it.

I've already checked the major rescue places in Chicago and they don't have any 100% Maltese dogs.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I would keep checking Pet Finder until you come across a Maltese who needs a home. It will be very hard to find a Maltese from a reputable breeder for that price.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are a few rescue groups in the IL area. I don't know the ages of your children but most don't like to adopt out to families with small children.

Here is one that doesn't say no to children.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12325038

Here are three more but you need to ask about children.

http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/...t=&preview=


----------



## nickh (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a 5 yr old girl and a 9 yr old boy.

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 31 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754735


> Here are a few rescue groups in the IL area. I don't know the ages of your children but most don't like to adopt out to families with small children.
> 
> Here is one that doesn't say no to children.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

for your price range, maybe you can check with tina from its magic maltese - www.itsmagicmaltese.com. I think her boys range from around 500 - 800 and shes in kansas. would you be willing to travel? tina is also on this forum, member name is tina.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I looked at the website you provided. I counted 5 breeds, including a poodle nursing puppies of questionable origin - they were black and white like a cow is black and white. I also checked the USADA lists (breeders of greed lists), this place seems to operating under the radar since she is not listed under the state of Michigan. Please don't spend your money on a pup from a glorified BYB, or a small time puppy miller. The site does not mention DNA testing for genetic defects, health guarantee, blood lines other then AKC. This is not a place where you want a pup from. Take the advice the other members have given you and look for a little rescue, or a little one form a reputable breeder. Keep the money you have and add to it as you go along - The Puppy Fund! I wish you the best in your search. AND...

:Welcome 3:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I know about a little boy who was being held for show and is now 11 months old and I believe he's right around your price range. Pm me if you want the breeders information.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Judging from her website, I would run fast and far. From her website…”Our Maltese puppies will grow to be between 6 and 9 lbs... They come with current vet record, AKC registration with breeding rights…” A maltese dog that is 9 pounds!! They should be tiny, 4-6 pounds. And anybody in the world that buys her puppies can breed them. Heck, they can go to the petshop and get a puppymill maltese pup and just start breeding! When they won’t know about the background and possible health problems that can develop later in the dog’s life! I’m sorry, but people like her, is what’s ruining this wonderful breed 

I have rarely seen a maltese pup from a good breeder that was less than $1000 but I’m not saying they don’t exist. 

This breeder is classified as a Backyard Breeder or somebody who just get’s random dogs and starts breeding them. No offense to her as a person, but she shouldn't be breeding maltese. First of all, she only has two PET maltese dogs. The only dogs people should be breeding are champion dogs, but there are some exceptions. People should only breed to the dog's breed standard and therefore, only to better the breed. Why else would somebody be purposefully making puppies in this world where there are shelters and rescues full of them? For money? Because they think puppies are ‘cute’? I wonder if this breeder knows the backgrounds of her dogs, I doubt it. She also produces “designer dogs” or mutts with fancy names  Of course, those puppies are adorable, but who charges money to buy a mutt. If a buyer wants a mixed breed, then they are sure to find lots of adorable ones at their local shelter, ones that really need a nice warm home and a devoted, loving owner. Second, she breeds many other breeds. I would go with someone who has devoted their lives to breeding exclusively maltese dogs. Third, she accepts Pay-pal. No reputable breeder would use pay-pal, only cash or money orders. And fourth, she gives tiny puppies to families that have young children. I saw the picture on her website of a little girl holding a puppy. There have been numerous incidents where children have dropped the puppy and the pup suffered injuries, neurological issues and even death. I don’t care what the breeder says, but you can ask anybody here, Maltese and other small breeds are not, I repeat, NOT good with children. I don’t know of a good breeder that would sell to a family with young kids. How old are your kids by the way? I once heard that, the younger the child, the bigger the dog. 
I know these puppies are cheap and affordable. But you will save a whole lot of money in the long run if you just buy from a reputable breeder from the start. Many of us have bought puppies from BYBs and have learned this lesson the hard way unfortunately. Sure, the puppy may be healthy right now, but I can almost guarantee you that they will have health problems in the future. Seizures, Luxating patellas(bad knees), liver problems, bad allergies are some common ones. Many require expenisive(about $3500+) surgeries. You can look at our health section on this forum and the topics are full of them. I must add that I noticed 85% of the dogs that had the problems were from BYBs or puppymills. You will most likely end up paying thousands of dollars in the future on vet bills for the pup. And if you can’t afford it than the poor pup will be put behind bars in a shelter or even worse, put to sleep. LadysMom tells us what heartache her maltese Lady has put her through over the years. And not to mention, she also pays about $5000 a year on Lady’s medications. I won’t go into details of my horror story, but my first maltese puppy was from a BYB and three months after we got her we had to put her to sleep because she was brain dead, her liver toxins had gotten to her brain and caused her much suffering. This was after thousands of dollars were spent trying to save her. And I can’t even tell you about the emotional price. :bysmilie: So please, don’t put your kids through this heartbreak. Buy from a reputable breeder. 

If you can't afford a good maltese pup right now then, don't buy one. Save up your money and get a good reputable breeder. You’ll never regret it, I promise! They’ll always be maltese puppies 
Or you can pick another breed. 

I hope I don't come off sounding mean or hurtful. I’m really trying to help you, it's just in the best interest of you and your family. I don’t want another family to go through this if they don’t have to.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Nick:

Have you checked the website for Northcentral Maltese Rescue yet? There are several on there in WI/IL including some pure Maltese and Maltese mixes. http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AvailabledDogs.html

Good luck.

Maggie


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

If you are open to an older dog, you can look into "retired" maltese that are available for adoption for a much more "reasonable" price as compared to a puppy. These dogs are healthy, wonderful examples of the breed standard, typically come housebroken and some are already spayed/neutered. Given your children's ages, a sturdier, older dog may well be a better option. The breeder I got my Samson from, Claudia of Divinity Maltese, has some retirees between the ages of 2 and 5 that are currently available for adoption. I've provided a link below.

http://www.divinitymaltese.com/available/

Best of luck to you.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 1 2009, 01:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754842


> Third, she accepts Pay-pal. No reputable breeder would use pay-pal, only cash or money orders.[/B]



Gigi's mom makes good points the only thing I disagree with is the Paypal payment I know quite a few reputable breeders who accept Paypal including the breeder I got Bella from. I would do extensive research on the breeders because you wouldn't want your kids to go through heart break. The little boy I mentioned above is from a very reputable breeder who is also on the AMA list.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree about not going with the breeder that you are asking about. If you can not afford normal reputable breeder prices, I would consider rescuing a maltese if you do not want to wait. If you are willing to wait, I would save up to getting a beauty from a reputable breeder.

As to reputable breeders and their payment options. Reputable breeders should accept Cash, check, cashiers check, or Money order. But honestly, I would rather make my payment in the other forms and not cash. This way there is always a record of payment.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Apr 1 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754983


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 1 2009, 01:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754842





> Third, she accepts Pay-pal. No reputable breeder would use pay-pal, only cash or money orders.[/B]



Gigi's mom makes good points the only thing I disagree with is the Paypal payment I know quite a few reputable breeders who accept Paypal including the breeder I got Bella from. I would do extensive research on the breeders because you wouldn't want your kids to go through heart break. The little boy I mentioned above is from a very reputable breeder who is also on the AMA list.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oops sorry I didn't know! This is what a very reputable breeder told me when I first startedl
looking for a puppy so I changed my mind about getting a puppy from her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Keep in mind that when you purchase from a petstore, mill, BYB, many claim they are purebred. Yep, that's until they grow to 
15-pounds, many with costly health issues.

Reputable rescues, are up front. Yep, I certainly let folks know, there is a mix going on, yet the original paperwork, from the petstore,
states they are full bred. 

With your young children, I would suggest a mix, from a local shelter. One who is larger, more sturdy, and in need of a home.


----------



## nickh (Apr 1, 2009)

No offense taken, I appreciate your taking the time to write so much.

Nick

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 1 2009, 12:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754842


> Judging from her website, I would run fast and far. From her website…”Our Maltese puppies will grow to be between 6 and 9 lbs... They come with current vet record, AKC registration with breeding rights…” A maltese dog that is 9 pounds!! They should be tiny, 4-6 pounds. And anybody in the world that buys her puppies can breed them. Heck, they can go to the petshop and get a puppymill maltese pup and just start breeding! When they won’t know about the background and possible health problems that can develop later in the dog’s life! I’m sorry, but people like her, is what’s ruining this wonderful breed
> 
> I have rarely seen a maltese pup from a good breeder that was less than $1000 but I’m not saying they don’t exist.
> 
> ...


----------

